# Milan - Perugia. Coppa Italia. 17 Agosto 2015 ore 21:00. Tv Rai.



## admin (9 Agosto 2015)

Terzo turno di Coppa Italia. Il Milan affronterà il Perugia che ha battuto ed eliminato la Reggiana. Milan - Perugia, si gioca Lunedì 17 Agosto 2015 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

E' partita secca. Chi vince, accede al turno successivo.

Dove vedere Milan Perugia in tv?

Diretta su Rai 3 a partire dalle ore 21:00.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni

Probabile formazione

(4-3-1-2): Lopez; Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Agosto 2015)

Me la perderò in quanto sarò in America, peccato. Quasi quasi annullerei il viaggio per vedere questa e la trasferta di Firenze


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2015)

Bello affrontare dopo tanto tempo il Perugia, una squadra che per il Milan rievoca dolci ricordi come lo scudetto del 1998-99 e la semifinale della coppa italia (poi vinta) del 2002-03


----------



## pennyhill (9 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bello affrontare dopo tanto tempo il Perugia, una squadra che per il Milan rievoca dolci ricordi come lo scudetto del 1998-99 e la semifinale della coppa italia (poi vinta) del 2002-03



Quindi dentro Abbiati.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quindi dentro Abbiati.



E se fa bene senatore...a vita.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2015)

Da vincere e basta.


----------



## J&B (10 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente il grande calcio


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (10 Agosto 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere i primi gol ufficiali di Bacca e Luiz Adriano con la maglia del Milan


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di vedere i primi gol ufficiali di Bacca e Luiz Adriano con la maglia del Milan



E se segnasse Matri


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (10 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> E se segnasse Matri



Sarà il gol d'addio


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Sarà il gol d'addio



L'addio di una grande bandiera  
Dai si scherza eh mica dico sul serio


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2015)

*L'ultimo precedente in Coppa Italia a San Siro
*





_Che partita!!
Kalac  _


----------



## Gekyn (10 Agosto 2015)

Abbiati


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Abbiati



Ancora mi ricordo la papera che fece nella semifinale di CI dell'anno dopo, con gol di Fiore.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *L'ultimo precedente in Coppa Italia a San Siro
> *
> 
> 
> ...



babba bia, soffrivamo pure con quella rosa. 
cmq gran gol di sandro


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

Erano i mitici anni del trio Dida , Abbiati e Fiori


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Agosto 2015)

ci sono ancora biglietti disponibili???


----------



## Kaw (10 Agosto 2015)

Ricordo sempre partite di grande sofferenza con il Perugia.
Io sapevo che per i turni preliminari di CI non c'è copertura televisiva, la RAI comincia a trasmettere dagli ottavi in poi...


----------



## Robertino (10 Agosto 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ricordo sempre partite di grande sofferenza con il Perugia.
> Io sapevo che per i turni preliminari di CI non c'è copertura televisiva, la RAI comincia a trasmettere dagli ottavi in poi...



In realtà su rai sport qualche partita l'hanno già fatta vedere..tipo una del Lecce....


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Erano i mitici anni del trio Dida , Abbiati e Fiori



C'è da dire che il Dida di quei due anni era uno dei primi 5 portieri della storia imho.

Tornando alla partita è necessario un gol di Bacca.


----------



## wperugia (11 Agosto 2015)

w Perugiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## smallball (14 Agosto 2015)

da vincere,assolutamente


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2015)

La partita sarà in diretta su Rai 3. Mi domando che formazione schiererà Mihajlovic a 6 giorni dal campionato. Bacca Adriano o Cerci Matri??


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La partita sarà in diretta su Rai 3. Mi domando che formazione schiererà Mihajlovic a 6 giorni dal campionato. Bacca Adriano o Cerci Matri??



Partirà coi titolari di sicuro, poi spero che risolta la pratica li farà uscire un pò prima.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me scenderà in campo un mix tra titolari e non in modo da testare anche qualche giocatore fin'ora non completamente inserito, spero di vedere Romagnoli e Rodrigo Ely titolari per osservare insieme cosa combinano.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me scenderà in campo un mix tra titolari e non in modo da testare anche qualche giocatore fin'ora non completamente inserito, spero di vedere Romagnoli e Rodrigo Ely titolari per osservare insieme cosa combinano.



Secondo me invece parte con la formazione che ha in mente per l'inizio del campionato, l'avversario non è da serie A ma è comunque un test per cementare l'intesa dei titolari.


----------



## Butcher (14 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *L'ultimo precedente in Coppa Italia a San Siro
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Partitona


----------



## bargnani83 (14 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Partirà coi titolari di sicuro, poi spero che risolta la pratica li farà uscire un pò prima.



E' una partita ufficiale quindi massimo 3 cambi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

Voglio la formazione titolare.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> E' una partita ufficiale quindi massimo 3 cambi



Lo so, e vanno bene, tanto ci sono altri 6 giorni, non credo sia un gran problema.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2015)

Credo che schiererà la formazione che debutterà in campionato, anche per fargli mettere minuti nelle gambe


----------



## Hammer (14 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *L'ultimo precedente in Coppa Italia a San Siro
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Che Milan... Rui Costa, Tomasson, Costacurta, Sandro


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Che Milan... Rui Costa, Tomasson, Costacurta, Sandro



Costacurta a 40 anni crossava meglio di Abate e De Sciglio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Agosto 2015)

... ma non è mica che il Perugia è avanti con la preparazione ???????!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2015)

Nota a margine: il Crotone ha superato la Ternana e incontrerà al prossimo turno la vincente di Milan - Perugia.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Agosto 2015)

Romagna subito titolare, farà coppia con Mexes


----------



## Jaqen (15 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ci sono ancora biglietti disponibili???



Non so, c'è rischio Sold Out


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2015)

Lo dico da subito : la coppa Italia e una competizione che va onorata... giochiamo per vincere e non per mettere in mostra TUTTI i titolari come troppo spesso accade.

Subito i titolari... al massimo qualche cambio ma che garantisca comunque competiivita.


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan:

(4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*




Vedendo questo centrocampo, credo che il centrocampista più tecnico in campo ce l'abbia il Perugia.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*



è la formazione tipo, sarebbe un ottimo test.

ma qualcosa mi dice che alla fine non schiererà Diego Lopez


----------



## Il Genio (15 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*



Vedere in campo Abate mi disgusta, è la consapevolezza che da quella parte arriveranno i problemi maggiori
Oltre a non saper crossare un pallone decente riesce nell'impresa di far giocare male la mezzala destra chiunque esso sia
Calcisticamente parlando è un cancro


----------



## mariorossi36 (15 Agosto 2015)

Il Perugia potrebbe giocare così: Rosati, Volta, Mancini, Rossi, Del Prete, Salifu, Fabinho, Lanzafame, Di Carmine, Spinazzola, Ardemagni... 
Esperienza (Volta e Marco Rossi) e gioventù dietro (Mancini della primavera della Fiorentina di cui si dice un gran bene), un mastino cattura-palloni davanti alla difesa (Salifu, corre 100 minuti su 90, ovunque vada il pallone lui c'è), un brasiliano tecnicamente sopra la media con velocità e dribbling (Fabinho, se indovina la partita è temibile), un attacco che fa molto movimento dietro l'unica punta Ardemagni che per le B è un signor attaccante... 
Una squadra che può agganciare i play-off in serie B.....
Incanalare subito la partita nel verso giusto..... se non si sblocca subito, alla lunga può essere dura perchè il Perugia ha delle frecce al suo arco...


----------



## Sanji (15 Agosto 2015)

mariorossi36 ha scritto:


> Il Perugia potrebbe giocare così: Rosati, Volta, Mancini, Rossi, Del Prete, Salifu, Fabinho, Lanzafame, Di Carmine, Spinazzola, Ardemagni...
> Esperienza (Volta e Marco Rossi) e gioventù dietro (Mancini della primavera della Fiorentina di cui si dice un gran bene), un mastino cattura-palloni davanti alla difesa (Salifu, corre 100 minuti su 90, ovunque vada il pallone lui c'è), un brasiliano tecnicamente sopra la media con velocità e dribbling (Fabinho, se indovina la partita è temibile), un attacco che fa molto movimento dietro l'unica punta Ardemagni che per le B è un signor attaccante...
> Una squadra che può agganciare i play-off in serie B.....
> Incanalare subito la partita nel verso giusto..... se non si sblocca subito, alla lunga può essere dura perchè il Perugia ha delle frecce al suo arco...



Se dobbiamo preoccuparci del Perugia giocando con i titolari stiamo alla frutta! XD


----------



## George Weah (15 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo preoccuparci del Perugia giocando con i titolari stiamo alla frutta! XD



Dopo le ultime due stagioni io mi preoccupo di chiunque!


----------



## Sanji (15 Agosto 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Dopo le ultime due stagioni io mi preoccupo di chiunque!



Macedonia corretta col Maraschino per tutti allora! XD XD


----------



## 666psycho (15 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*



buona formazione, l'unica nota negativa, sono Abate e Honda, farei giocare Suso invece del giapponese


----------



## mariorossi36 (15 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo preoccuparci del Perugia giocando con i titolari stiamo alla frutta! XD


Preoccuparci no.... seguendo le categorie minori, vedo che anche in serie B si gioca a calcio, non ci sono dilettanti allo sbaraglio... anzi, quest'anno almeno mezza serie A non è superiore ai top club di B (Cagliari, Cesena, Spezia, Pescara, Livorno)....


----------



## Sanji (15 Agosto 2015)

mariorossi36 ha scritto:


> Preoccuparci no.... seguendo le categorie minori, vedo che anche in serie B si gioca a calcio, non ci sono dilettanti allo sbaraglio... anzi, quest'anno almeno mezza serie A non è superiore ai top club di B (Cagliari, Cesena, Spezia, Pescara, Livorno)....



I dilettanti giocano in serie D nessuno se li aspetta! comunque era una battuta! Scherzo! Anzi quello che hai scritto lo trovo molto molto interessante e chiaro soprattutto per me che prima di leggerti non conoscevo i punti di forza del Perugia.
Grazie!


----------



## mariorossi36 (15 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> I dilettanti giocano in serie D nessuno se li aspetta! comunque era una battuta! Scherzo! Anzi quello che hai scritto lo trovo molto molto interessante e chiaro soprattutto per me che prima di leggerti non conoscevo i punti di forza del Perugia.
> Grazie!


 
Leggevo ora che forse in difesa non fa giocare il ragazzino ma Comotto..... quindi dietro avrebbero una linea difensiva con giocatori che hanno decine di presenze in serie A....


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2015)

mariorossi36 ha scritto:


> Leggevo ora che forse in difesa non fa giocare il ragazzino ma Comotto..... quindi dietro avrebbero una linea difensiva con giocatori che hanno decine di presenze in serie A....



OK tutto quello che vuoi ma se bisogna avere paura del Perugia come volete finire allo quarto/quinto posto della serie A...
Se mi dite che non bisogna credere che sara un amichevole e quindi che tutti si devono impegnare vi quoto... ma questi pure con Cerci-Matri come coppia d'attaco li dovremmo battere.
Comunque io voglio vedere l'undici titolare perche devono prendere automatismi e perche non voglio che la coppa italia sia come sempre snobata.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Agosto 2015)

Grazie [MENTION=2292]mariorossi36[/MENTION] per l'approfondimento sul Perugia, di cui non sapevo nulla. Hanno una squadra veramente buona per affrontare la B.


----------



## Tic (16 Agosto 2015)

Ho letto che la partita sarà visibile su rai 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Beccati 11/11 
Dall'altro topic http://www.milanworld.net/la-formazione-della-prima-giornata-vt31029-2.html#post787899



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Abate Mexes Romagnoli Antonelli
> Bertolacci De Jong Bonaventura
> Honda
> Adriano Bacca​


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlovic ha annunciato che giocheranno Ely e Romagnoli domani!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic ha annunciato che giocheranno Ely e Romagnoli domani!



Mexes non sarà certamente escluso ma credo che la gerarchia sia delineata: Romagnoli titolare inamovibile, Ely e Mexes ruoteranno al suo fianco, mentre uno tra Paletta ed Alex sarà il quarto di difesa.


----------



## J&B (16 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo di essere pronti dal punto di vista della preparazione,il Perugia darà filo da torcere.


----------



## J&B (16 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mexes non sarà certamente escluso ma credo che la gerarchia sia delineata: Romagnoli titolare inamovibile, Ely e Mexes ruoteranno al suo fianco, mentre uno tra Paletta ed Alex sarà il quarto di difesa.



...e Zapata?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> ...e Zapata?


Sulla luna o eterna tribuna fino a scadenza di contratto.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic ha annunciato che giocheranno Ely e Romagnoli domani!



Yes.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2015)

Ely + Romagna  questa è una mossa per far tornare GRANDE il Milan, se mantengono le aspettative siamo apposto per 10 anni, e alla grande. Altri avrebbero giocato con Zapata e Alex.


----------



## bargnani83 (16 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ely + Romagna  questa è una mossa per far tornare GRANDE il Milan, se mantengono le aspettative *siamo apposto per 10 ann*i, e alla grande. Altri avrebbero giocato con Zapata e Alex.



pietà con ste frasi portano una iella assurda.non ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> pietà con ste frasi portano una iella assurda.non ne abbiamo bisogno.



Di sicuro il rendimento di Romagnoli ed Ely dipende da questo post


----------



## mariorossi36 (16 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ely + Romagna  questa è una mossa per far tornare GRANDE il Milan, se mantengono le aspettative siamo apposto per 10 anni, e alla grande. Altri avrebbero giocato con Zapata e Alex.


Assolutamente d'accordo....


----------



## Hammer (16 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic ha annunciato che giocheranno Ely e Romagnoli domani!



Bravo. Iniziamo ad avere le palle di far capire ai "veterani" che il posto da titolare di fianco a Romagnoli non è per nulla scontato.


----------



## bargnani83 (16 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Di sicuro il rendimento di Romagnoli ed Ely dipende da questo post



parlando seriamente nel calcio di oggi incedibili non ce ne sono.quindi parlare di giocatori in una squadra per 10 anni lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## mariorossi36 (16 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> pietà con ste frasi portano una iella assurda.non ne abbiamo bisogno.


Se vogliamo parlare di iella..... Per curiosità sono andato a vedermi il tabellino di Avellino-Perugia dello scorso anno.... Ely doppio giallo ed espulsione contro gli stessi attaccanti di domani...
Difficile fare paragoni, ma credo che su questo aspetto Miha dovrà lavorarci, Ely è stato il giocatore più espulso della B lo scorso anno...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

I convocati: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma; Abate, Antonelli, Alex, De Sciglio, Ely, Paletta, Romagnoli; Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Mauri, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli, Suso; Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Matri, Menez.

Out Calabria, Mexès e Zapata. Forse sarà la volta buona che 'sto Zapata va via.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2015)

*I convocati di Mihajlovic per Milan Perugia


Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma; 

Abate, Antonelli, Alex, De Sciglio, Ely, Paletta, Romagnoli; 


Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Mauri, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli, Suso; 


Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Matri, Menez.*


----------



## The P (16 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> I convocati: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma; Abate, Antonelli, Alex, De Sciglio, Ely, Paletta, Romagnoli; Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Mauri, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli, Suso; Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Matri, Menez.
> 
> Out Calabria, Mexès e *Zapata*. Forse sarà la volta buona che 'sto Zapata va via.



Cavolo speriamo!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic per Milan Perugia
> 
> 
> Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma;
> ...



Ma Zapata e Mexes?


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

Mexès ha un'infiammazione al ginocchio, Zapata boh.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

(4-3-1-2): Lopez; Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma Zapata e Mexes?



Pure Calabria... gia al trofeo non era stato convocato ma non ricordo per quale motivo.
Contento di rivedere Menez.
Spero che entrera li ultimi 20 minuti per giocare in coppia con Bacca.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pure Calabria... gia al trofeo non era stato convocato ma non ricordo per quale motivo.
> Contento di rivedere Menez.
> Spero che entrera li ultimi 20 minuti per giocare in coppia con Bacca.



Secondo me sa siamo tranquilli, lo mette come 3/4ista


----------



## The P (16 Agosto 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Secondo me sa siamo tranquilli, lo mette come 3/4ista



A inizio campionato Galliani parlò di Menez come trequartista, oggi Miha ha detto che farà trequartista o seconda punta, segno che Ibra non arriva secondo me e che potrebbe decidere di affiancarlo a Bacca.

Se il gioco di Miha a quanto sembra è fatto di ripartenze e verticalizzazioni Menez sulla trequarti potrebbe essere l'arma giusta per la sua rapidità. Potrebbe ricordare vagamente le sgroppate di Kakà (con le dovute proporzioni vista la differenza di spessore tra i due).


----------



## The P (16 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*



Questa ad oggi è la formazione titolare. Vedere uno come Honda trequartista del Milan mi fa venire i brividi. Spero proprio in Menez.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa ad oggi è la formazione titolare. Vedere uno come Honda trequartista del Milan mi fa venire i brividi. Spero proprio in Menez.



Menez è l'antitesi del trequartista, non passa mai la palla è un vero e proprio solista.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa ad oggi è la formazione titolare. Vedere uno come Honda trequartista del Milan mi fa venire i brividi. Spero proprio in Menez.



Piuttosto di vedere Honda preferisco vedere Poli in mezzo e Bonaventura sulla trequarti. POLI. E tanto basta per capire il mio disgusto.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Menez è l'antitesi del trequartista, non passa mai la palla è un vero e proprio solista.



.


----------



## The P (17 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Menez è l'antitesi del trequartista, non passa mai la palla è un vero e proprio solista.



Ci sono due tipologie di trequartista: il fantasista/rifinitore alla Rui Costa, alla Isco, alla Ozil, e l'incursore alla Boateng nel Milan di Allegri, alla Soriano nella Samp, alla Vidal nella Juve. 

Io sono tutta la vita per la prima tipologia, ma Mihajlovic ha un'altra idea di gioco in cui gli attaccanti non sono solo dei finalizzatori, ma anche degli apri-pista per gli inserimenti dei centrocampisti. Un gioco in cui la ripartenza in velocità è una delle chiavi tattiche. In quest'ottica Menez trequartista ci può stare benissimo.

Aggiungo poi una piccola chiosa, provocatoria, ma neanche troppo: Menez solista lo è sempre stato, solista come l'anno scorso mai. Ma parliamoci chiaro? A chi doveva passarla? Non c'era un gioco neanche lontanamente e la squadra - giustamente - non seguiva il mister. Con Miha o si disciplina o leva le tende. Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2015)

A quanto è quotato il gol dell'ex HARDemagni?









Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*


----------



## devils milano (17 Agosto 2015)

la formazione che scenderà in campo è ad oggi, quella titolare per il prossimo campionato...in tutta onestà Juve,Roma,Napoli ci stanno davanti di molto..l'Inter pure ci sta davanti ma ha il difetto nell'allenatore...alla fine ci possiamo solo giocare il quinto posto con Lazio e Fiorentina,col rischio di finire settimi..siete d'accordo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> la formazione che scenderà in campo è ad oggi, quella titolare per il prossimo campionato...in tutta onestà Juve,Roma,Napoli ci stanno davanti di molto..l'Inter pure ci sta davanti ma ha il difetto nell'allenatore...alla fine ci possiamo solo giocare il quinto posto con Lazio e Fiorentina,col rischio di finire settimi..siete d'accordo?



Il Napoli non ci è superiore nel complesso, anche se ha dei top che noi non abbiamo Higuain e forse Hamsik,

L'Inter ci è superiore come rosa complessiva, ma in tutto il resto appare dietro.

Juve e Roma sulla carta ci sono avanti anni luce.


----------



## devils milano (17 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non ci è superiore nel complesso, anche se ha dei top che noi non abbiamo Higuain e forse Hamsik,
> 
> L'Inter ci è superiore come rosa complessiva, ma in tutto il resto appare dietro.
> 
> Juve e Roma sulla carta ci sono avanti anni luce.



mi tornano alla mente le parole di 2 mesi fa di Ancelotti in merito al suo rifiuto di tornare ad allenarci " il Milan ha intenzione di costruire una grande squadra ma sarà difficile convincere i grandi giocatori " infatti...
assodato che sembra impossibile portare a Milano Ibra,Gundogan,Witsel...e che bisogna andare su giocatori di livello medio,visto che sono in uscita nelle rispettive squadre, Inler centrocampista centrale e Ljajic trequartista a questo punto potrebbero andar bene..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Forza Milan oggi è una grande giornata perché finalmente inizia la nuova stagione. E sarà una stagione in cui faremo il mazzo a tanti


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> la formazione che scenderà in campo è ad oggi, quella titolare per il prossimo campionato...in tutta onestà Juve,Roma,Napoli ci stanno davanti di molto..l'Inter pure ci sta davanti ma ha il difetto nell'allenatore...alla fine ci possiamo solo giocare il quinto posto con Lazio e Fiorentina,col rischio di finire settimi..siete d'accordo?



No per niente, ad oggi siamo nettamente inferiore a Juve e Roma Stop. Con Inter Fiorentina e Napoli ce la giochiamo alla grande per il terzo posto, piu' dietro la LAzio.... Con Ibra (impossibile) o un grande regista (ci sperero' fino all'ultimo secondo tipo Goundogan o Xabi Alonso o Eriksen per intenderci ma accetterei anche Witsel che regista non è), potremmo competere anche con Juve e Roma o per lo meno essere favoritissimi per il terzo posto.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Forza Milan oggi è una grande giornata perché finalmente inizia la nuova stagione. E sarà una stagione in cui faremo il mazzo a tanti



Speriamo !


----------



## Kazarian88 (17 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente una partita ufficiale!
Tanta attesa per la coppia Ely-Romagnoli


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Forza Milan oggi è una grande giornata perché finalmente inizia la nuova stagione. E sarà una stagione in cui faremo il mazzo a tanti



Forza Milan! Oggi inizia un nuovo sogno, vorrei tantissima gente a San Siro per sostenere la squadra sopratutto i nostri giovani e anche per contestare Galliani.


----------



## S T B (17 Agosto 2015)

peccato non l'abbiano giocata a Perugia. In mezz'ora di macchina ero lì. 
Curiosità mia: i biglietti quando costano?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente ci siamo! Comincia la nuova stagione


----------



## Hammer (17 Agosto 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> peccato non l'abbiano giocata a Perugia. In mezz'ora di macchina ero lì.
> Curiosità mia: i biglietti quando costano?



Al primo anello vanno dai 10 ai 15


----------



## Casnop (17 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> la formazione che scenderà in campo è ad oggi, quella titolare per il prossimo campionato...in tutta onestà Juve,Roma,Napoli ci stanno davanti di molto..l'Inter pure ci sta davanti ma ha il difetto nell'allenatore...alla fine ci possiamo solo giocare il quinto posto con Lazio e Fiorentina,col rischio di finire settimi..siete d'accordo?



Juventus e Roma davanti, poi un mischione con il Milan dentro. Ma la squadra va completata ed il mercato è tutt'altro che finito. Quindi...


----------



## Sanji (17 Agosto 2015)

Chi c'è allo stadio stasera?!


----------



## Sanji (17 Agosto 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> peccato non l'abbiano giocata a Perugia. In mezz'ora di macchina ero lì.
> Curiosità mia: i biglietti quando costano?



Io ho preso secondo rosso a 5 euro.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Agosto 2015)

Dovrebbe giocare Suso, Honda in panchina, quindi chiare le intenzioni di Sinisa


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe giocare Suso, Honda in panchina, quindi chiare le intenzioni di Sinisa



Così sarebbe perfetta, la formazione migliore con quelli che abbiamo ora.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe giocare Suso, Honda in panchina, quindi chiare le intenzioni di Sinisa



Benissimo!


----------



## 2515 (17 Agosto 2015)

Vedere Miha dire "domani giocherà la miglior formazione" e subito dopo Ely in campo e Montolivo in panchina ha un che di trascendentale.


Comunque inutile fare discorsi su Menez trequartista. Se un trequartista vuole fare il solista ed essere di supporto alla squadra può giocare solo in un modo, cioè come Kakà. Uno che che quando partiva non lo fermavi senza gambizzarlo. Quindi il discorso si può già chiudere qua. Menez non è un incursore perché non ha grande resistenza, quindi non può offrire chissà che esuberanza atletica, poi con un infortunio alla schiena l'ultima cosa che farà saranno le sgroppate. Non è un trequartista classico e neanche un solista utile alla squadra.
Per farla breve: è un cesso che dopo sta stagione varrà 10 volte meno di quanto vale ora e se non ce ne liberiamo adesso facendo pure una bella plusvalenza ce ne pentiremo.

I giocatori come lui brillano nelle stagioni schifose perché sono l'unico faro, ora quel ruolo, poco ma sicuro, se lo piglia Bacca, quindi Menez è inutile. Cederlo e avere più capitali da investire a centrocampo, su un vero trequartista o un regista, sarebbe la mossa più saggia.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Vedere Miha dire "domani giocherà la miglior formazione" e subito dopo Ely in campo e Montolivo in panchina ha un che di trascendentale.
> 
> 
> Comunque inutile fare discorsi su Menez trequartista. Se un trequartista vuole fare il solista ed essere di supporto alla squadra può giocare solo in un modo, cioè come Kakà. Uno che che quando partiva non lo fermavi senza gambizzarlo. Quindi il discorso si può già chiudere qua. Menez non è un incursore perché non ha grande resistenza, quindi non può offrire chissà che esuberanza atletica, poi con un infortunio alla schiena l'ultima cosa che farà saranno le sgroppate. Non è un trequartista classico e neanche un solista utile alla squadra.
> ...



Un po' cattivo con Menez francamente, non è un fenomeno ed è vero che è risaltato l'anno scorso visto la mediocrità generale, ma in alcune partite come trequartista atipico, a me schifo non farebbe.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> peccato non l'abbiano giocata a Perugia. In mezz'ora di macchina ero lì.
> Curiosità mia: i biglietti quando costano?



Costano pochissimo per fortuna, una tribuna arancio 15 euro, secondo anello di 5 euro.... Speriamo di arrivare almeno a 15 mila presenze, ho paura che quest'anno si batterà il record negativo di abbonamenti, se non ci regalano un fenomeno a centrocampo....


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Juventus e Roma davanti, poi un mischione con il Milan dentro. Ma la squadra va completata ed il mercato è tutt'altro che finito. Quindi...



Sono d'accordo. Ibra è andato ma con un buon centrocampista regista, diventeremmo favoriti per il terzo posto almeno...


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Vedere Miha dire "domani giocherà la miglior formazione" e subito dopo Ely in campo e Montolivo in panchina ha un che di trascendentale.
> 
> 
> Comunque inutile fare discorsi su Menez trequartista. Se un trequartista vuole fare il solista ed essere di supporto alla squadra può giocare solo in un modo, cioè come Kakà. Uno che che quando partiva non lo fermavi senza gambizzarlo. Quindi il discorso si può già chiudere qua. Menez non è un incursore perché non ha grande resistenza, quindi non può offrire chissà che esuberanza atletica, poi con un infortunio alla schiena l'ultima cosa che farà saranno le sgroppate. Non è un trequartista classico e neanche un solista utile alla squadra.
> ...



Il posto di Montolivo, è a destra o anche a sinistra a seconda di dove preferisce lui, di Sinisa in panchina. Uno cosi' lento è davvero imprponibile e grazie a Dio anche il mister l'ha capito, tanto da non essere mai stato titolare quest'anno. Honda, grandissimo professionista, purtroppo è totalmente inadatto al nostro calcio, lento e impacciato come non mai, al momento io metterei Suso come trequartista educandolo pero' con bastone e carota, a passare quella maledetta palla che si porta pure a letto......Centrocampo con De Jong Bertolacci e Jack, difesa con Abate Romagnoli e uno tra Mexes e Antonelli....Ragazzi finalmente si comincia a fare sul serio.....


----------



## mark (17 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe giocare Suso, Honda in panchina, quindi chiare le intenzioni di Sinisa



Fonte? L'unico modo per arrivare terzi ora come ora (ovvero senza altri acquisti) è sperare nell'esplosione di Suso come trequartista, quindi un suo impiego al posto di Honda mi farebbe molto piacere!!


----------



## IronJaguar (17 Agosto 2015)

Sono contento che giochi Ely, non sarà un fenomeno ma è stato il miglior centrale del precampionato e se lo merita. 

Per stasera voglio vedere l'atteggiamento giusto, non mi importa se è agosto, coppa italia ed il Perugia ma bisogna dimostrare che la musica è cambiata e ci deve essere tanta voglia di metterli sotto e tanta grinta. 
Se si scende in campo molli significa che si parte ancora con le belle parole e poche fatti, per cui mi aspetto di vedere una squadra affamata, solo questo.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*


Davvero non male, a parte che io metterei Suso al posto di Honda.
Sono elettrizzata all'idea della prima partita ufficiale, non ne potevo più di amichevoli!


----------



## The P (17 Agosto 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere i ragazzi all'opera nel primo impegno ufficiale. Mi piace anche la formazione, Honda a parte


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*


Era meglio uno tra Poli e Nocerino al posto di Honda, Jack deve giocare dietro le punte


Che voglia di vedere la nuova coppia centrale


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi finalmente porto mio figlio allo stadio per la prima volta,
non serve la tessere del tifoso, vero?


----------



## Jaqen (17 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di vedere i ragazzi all'opera nel primo impegno ufficiale. Mi piace anche la formazione, Honda a parte


Pensa se ci fosse un Isco lì... avrebbe senso anche De Jong mediano in un centrocampo a 3 con due incursori come Jack e Bertolacci


----------



## Jaqen (17 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi finalmente porto mio figlio allo stadio per la prima volta,
> non serve la tessere del tifoso, vero?



Non penso se compri il biglietto la...


----------



## The P (17 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pensa se ci fosse un Isco lì... avrebbe senso anche De Jong mediano in un centrocampo a 3 con due incursori come Jack e Bertolacci



come darti torto!


----------



## The P (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*



.


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pensa se ci fosse un Isco lì... avrebbe senso anche De Jong mediano in un centrocampo a 3 con due incursori come Jack e Bertolacci



con isco persino muntari avrebbe senso


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente un gara ufficiale. Vediamo come stiamo messi.


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi finalmente porto mio figlio allo stadio per la prima volta,
> non serve la tessere del tifoso, vero?



No vai tranquillo, ti basta la carta d'identità. Fai benissimo ad andarci perchè i prezzi sono davvero bassi, se non fossi tornato ieri da Firenze oggi sarei andato a vederla. Alla fine ti prendi le poltroncine super comode al primo rosso per pochi soldi


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pensa se ci fosse un Isco lì... avrebbe senso anche De Jong mediano in un centrocampo a 3 con due incursori come Jack e Bertolacci



Isco è il profilo perfetto per questo Milan. Un giocatore di talento che possa giocare a tutto campo senza particolari vincoli tattici.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan

(4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno sa l'affluenza di tifosi che ci sarà a San Siro stasera?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Isco è il profilo perfetto per questo Milan. Un giocatore di talento che possa giocare a tutto campo senza particolari vincoli tattici.



Sarebbe perfetto, ma è inutile sognare.


----------



## mariorossi36 (17 Agosto 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa l'affluenza di tifosi che ci sarà a San Siro stasera?


Non ho trovato nulla per noi..... ho solo letto circa 1200 da Perugia


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*




.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*



C'è anche Berlusconi allo stadio.

Il rinnovato entusiasmo


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

*Anche Berlusconi presente a San Siro*


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*



il capitone in panca


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.*



Forza Milan. Ottima formazione ad eccezione di de sciglio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2015)

Zero minuti di prepartita, che vergogna la Rai


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Gioca De Sciglio


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Ancora va in giro Amedeo Goria...

Che giornalisti che hanno alla Rai...


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Il loro portiere ha già fatto un miracolo...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora va in giro Amedeo Goria...
> 
> Che giornalisti che hanno alla Rai...



Gli alieni rapiscono sempre le persone sbagliate


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

De sciglio lo salto pure io


----------



## The P (17 Agosto 2015)

delusissimo da questi primi minuti. Giochiamo in verticale, sì ma all'indietro.

Aspetto poi di vedere 2 passaggi di fila!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2015)

Goolll


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Goooooooool


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2015)

Che ripartenza! Keisuke Hondaaaaaa.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2015)

1-0. Honda.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Il numero DIECI. Finalmente nel suo ruolo. Un miracolo del portiere e un gol


----------



## Gekyn (17 Agosto 2015)

Che finta di L.A.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Honda, grandi Antonelli e Luiz!


----------



## 666psycho (17 Agosto 2015)

bel gol


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2015)

Altro miracolo del Perugia.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia la punizione


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2015)

Che balle sto portiere


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2015)

L'avversario è quello che è ma almeno il Milan ha ben altro atteggiamento mentale e tattico rispetto a quello di Inzaghi.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Bravo Ely


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2015)

Bacca non bene finora


----------



## varvez (17 Agosto 2015)

Il finto Bergomi è uno spasso


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Che anticipo Rodrigone!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Agosto 2015)

mamma mia che azione hanno fatto??


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Gooooooooooollllllll

Luiz Adriano!


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2015)

Luigi! Ma Bacca e Honda che azione. Grande Milan!


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Che giocata!!!


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Sinisa incaxx... come una bestia. Bene.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2015)

Sinisa


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Luiz Adriano!!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2015)

Bellissimi entrambi i gol


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Agosto 2015)

altro che problemi tattici, bertolacci gran giocatore.


----------



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

Honda. Messo nel suo ruolo di trequartista: un gol e un assist. Sempre difeso questo calciatore da due anni. Altro che cessione. E' tra i migliori in rosa come qualità tecniche. L'unico dieci con regia avanzata e ultimo passaggio.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Altra grande azione. Bene.


----------



## raducioiu (17 Agosto 2015)

Che intesa l'attacco


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Bene bene. DAi.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2015)

Sto yashin ha praticamete salvato 3 gol..staremo 5-0 altrimenti


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2015)

La coppia Bacca-Adriano sta funzionando benissimo.


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Bacca ci ha preso gusto con i colpi di tacco...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2015)

Il gol di L. Adriano


----------



## Heaven (17 Agosto 2015)

Che coppia Bacca-Luiz A.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

No, ma Bacca e Luiz non vanno bene in coppia, nono..


----------



## davoreb (17 Agosto 2015)

Bene bertolacci e de sciglio


----------



## Ciora (17 Agosto 2015)

Bravo Bertolacci. Sta salendo!


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2015)

peccato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma no, era un gran gol


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Gran gol di Bacca annullato per fuorigoco


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2015)

Che fuorigioco è?


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che fuorigioco è?



adriano ha coperto la visuale del portiere...c era


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Peccato per Bacca...


----------



## Polis (17 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che fuorigioco è?



Adriano disturba il portiere. (si vede che si abbassa, ed era in fuorigioco)


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2015)

Peccato


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio sta facendo una partita strepitosa, altro che giocatore bollito etc etc
Benissimo Bacca e Luiz Adriano soprattutto, Honda a parte il gol é inutile.
Bene Bertolacci, male Bonaventura.


----------



## Ciora (17 Agosto 2015)

Rodrigo Ely. Che giocatore ci siamo trovati praticamente dal nulla? LOL


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> adriano ha coperto la visuale del portiere...c era


----------



## hiei87 (17 Agosto 2015)

La partita e il risultato lasciano il tempo che trovano, però qualche indicazione positiva la si può trarre.
Mi sta stupendo molto Rodrigo Ely. Non tanto perchè stia fermando i tembili attaccanti del Perugia, quanto per come stia interpretando il ruolo. 
Erano anni che non si vedeva a San Siro un centrale di difesa anticipare un avversario nella sua trequarti. Questo è anche indicativo della mentalità trasmessa da Mihajlovic.


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2015)

Primo tempo stradominato.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Bene, ma stiamo facendo esattamente quello che dovevamo fare contro una squadra molto molto inferiore.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2015)

Bello vedere un po di pressing, per lo spettatore è gratificante


uoteghein ha scritto:


> De Sciglio sta facendo una partita strepitosa, altro che giocatore bollito etc etc
> Benissimo Bacca e Luiz Adriano soprattutto, Honda a parte il gol é inutile.
> Bene Bertolacci, male Bonaventura.


 Concordo su Bonaventura. Witsel al suo posto sarebbe ottimo


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Perugia 2-0 fine PT*


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2015)

Bel Milan. C'è un gioco e che gioco. Honda-Luiz-Bacca gran trio. Bene tutti.


----------



## beleno (17 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio è un terzino destro. In quel ruolo può fare bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Grande Milan trio d'attacco fantastico


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2015)

Giochiamo a calcio, sono commosso


Adriano si muove bene ma ha i paraocchi


----------



## Aron (17 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> De Sciglio sta facendo una partita strepitosa, altro che giocatore bollito etc etc
> Benissimo Bacca e Luiz Adriano soprattutto, Honda a parte il gol é inutile.
> Bene Bertolacci, male Bonaventura.



Sinceramente mi sembra il solito De Sciglio, solo che corre in po' di più.

Concordo invece su Bonaventura.

Rodrigo Ely il migliore.


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Agosto 2015)

Benissimo Ely, Bertolacci e de sciglio. Malino Antonelli e bonaventura.
Comunque contro le squadrette Luiz Adriano e Bacca le vincono da soli.
Per competere ad alti livelli manca ancora piu' qualita' in mezzo e sulla trequarti


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Agosto 2015)

L'avversario è quello che è, non illudiamoci, però era da tempo che non mi divertivo guardando una partita del Milan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Agosto 2015)

Una cosa è certa: siamo più forti di una squadra di B, l'anno scorso non lo eravamo


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bello vedere un po di pressing, per lo spettatore è gratificante Concordo su Bonaventura. Witsel al suo posto sarebbe ottimo



Bonaventura in questo centrocsmpo non c'entra nulla. Né in questo modulo.
Peccato ma comunque non é un fenomeno.


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura in calo rispetto all'anno scorso, speriamo sia solo questione di condizione...
Il migliore secondo me è Ely, che in questo momento dà le piste a Romagnoli.
Il trio d'attacco si intende bene, ma vediamo contro le difese di Serie A.
Speriamo di vedere un altro bel secondo tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa: siamo più forti di una squadra di B, l'anno scorso non lo eravamo



...almeno la salvezza è assicurata...


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2015)

Tanta curiosità nel vedere questo milan, questo gioco contro una vera squadra


----------



## markjordan (17 Agosto 2015)

mi sa che il nuovo nesta e' ely
con queste squadre l'anno scorso facevamo pena


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi sembra il solito De Sciglio, solo che corre in po' di più.
> 
> Concordo invece su Bonaventura.
> 
> Rodrigo Ely il migliore.



Quindi due dribbling in velocitá con due falli, due cross tesi molto belli, ordinato in difesa...non va ancora bene 
Ahaahha
Deve ballare come Shakira?


----------



## Dexter (17 Agosto 2015)

Bravo Adriano, velo per Honda e poi gol suo. Bene anche Bacca, si vede che ha qualcosa in più degli altri. Honda è un mediocre ma devo ammettere che si sta muovendo bene. Ely sembra interessante, Romagnoli normale amministrazione. De Sciglio poco meglio del solito. Il centrocampo è l'unica nota dolente: ridicolo. De Jong è un ottimo giocatore, per carità, ma con due giocatori normali al suo fianco non può rendere...Bonaventura è un onesto mestierante, Bertolacci invece, come previsto, non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno col Perugia.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me bene tutti! Non ce n'è uno che metterei giù. Squadra veramente buona e stiamo facendo vedere di poter far bene anche contro squadre che giocano chiudendosi tutte nella propria metà campo, quindi non è un milan esclusivamente da ripartenza. La cosa che mi piace di più è la mentalità: dopo aver perso palla si pressa come ossessi, cosa che non si vedeva da ANNI E ANNI, e stiamo solo ad agosto. Comunque non montiamoci la testa, gente a centrocampo serve ancora.


----------



## Morghot (17 Agosto 2015)

serve un centrocampista decente per (quasi) completarci, perfavore prendiamo un cc bravo, in attacco siamo più che a posto.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (17 Agosto 2015)

Il Perugia è comunque una squadra di alta serie B, non così inferiore ai Frosinone Carpi Empoli che affronteremo in campionato, anche se magari loro sono venuti a Milano già preparati alla sconfitta.
Cmq una prestazione così anno nel primo tempo anno scorso non si è mai fatta


----------



## arcanum (17 Agosto 2015)

Oggi miglior prestazione di Bertolacci, non sembra un Nocerino qualsiasi, ha i piedi decisamente meno quadrati


----------



## cris (17 Agosto 2015)

purtroppo l'avversario è veramente molto scarso.
Tuttavia un gran bel gioco, tocchi di prima, buona percentuale di passaggi azzeccati.

Adriano e Bacca mi stan meravigliando. Spero di essermi sbagliato coi miei giudizi affrettati.
Buona prestazione anche di Bertolacci e Rodrigo ely


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2015)

Buonissime sensazioni


----------



## Fabregas (17 Agosto 2015)

Un centrocampista di qualità + un trequartista e avremmo veramente un buonissima squadra.


----------



## Julian Ross (17 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Honda. Messo nel suo ruolo di trequartista: un gol e un assist. Sempre difeso questo calciatore da due anni. Altro che cessione. E' tra i migliori in rosa come qualità tecniche. L'unico dieci con regia avanzata e ultimo passaggio.



Stiamo giocando col Perugia...........


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente Bertolacci sembra un calciatore!! Spero sia solo una coincidenza... ma alla miglior partita di Berto, per me si è vista la peggiore di Bonaventura di questo precampionato


----------



## Lambro (17 Agosto 2015)

perchè contestare bertolacci cosi' gratuitamente? ha giocato bene, ha dato ordine, ha i piedi buoni e buona personalita'.

desciglio decisamente meglio del solito, altro che "un po' meglio".

ottimo dejong migliore in campo con rodrigo ely.

ma bene bene bene tutti.

è il perugia ok, l'anno scorso avremmo fatto una immonda fatica, mentre stavolta li abbiamo fatti arrivare in area UNA volta e basta.

grande pressing, grande recupero palla, grande voglia di lottare, forse ci serviva un inizio campionato piu' morbido per affinare le sicurezze, perche' contro fiore e inter sara' tutt'altra musica ovviamente, ma io credo che ne vedremo delle belle, se non altro una squadra che sa' giocare a calcio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

Spero che non sia il Perugia a far sembrare tutti fenomeni


----------



## arcanum (17 Agosto 2015)

Oltre a Bertolacci che non sembra un Nocerino/Poli qualsiasi, aggiungo e ribadisco che Luiz Adriano e Bacca sono entrambi punte ma non sembrano affatto dei Matri/Gilardino qualsiasi.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> L'avversario è quello che è, non illudiamoci, *però era da tempo che non mi divertivo guardando una partita del Milan.*



.


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Spero che non sia il Perugia a far sembrare tutti fenomeni



l anno scorso eravamo noi a far diventare tutti fenomeni


----------



## Aron (17 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Quindi due dribbling in velocitá con due falli, due cross tesi molto belli, ordinato in difesa...non va ancora bene
> Ahaahha
> Deve ballare come Shakira?



Mi ricordo il De Sciglio degli esordi, e quello attuale non ne è nemmeno l'ombra.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Tanti pregiudizi su Honda ma un 10 così non ce l'ha nessuno in serie A. Poi se lo devono cedere per dare il 10 a Ibra va benissimo. Ma Suso non è all'altezza.


----------



## cris (17 Agosto 2015)

ibra o non ibra, qua manca un trequartista...


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tanti pregiudizi su Honda ma un 10 così non ce l'ha nessuno in serie A.



Se..


----------



## Ace (17 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Bravo Adriano, velo per Honda e poi gol suo. Bene anche Bacca, si vede che ha qualcosa in più degli altri. Honda è un mediocre ma devo ammettere che si sta muovendo bene. Ely sembra interessante, Romagnoli normale amministrazione. De Sciglio poco meglio del solito. Il centrocampo è l'unica nota dolente: ridicolo. De Jong è un ottimo giocatore, per carità, ma con due giocatori normali al suo fianco non può rendere...Bonaventura è un onesto mestierante, Bertolacci invece, come previsto, non sta facendo la differenza nemmeno col Perugia.



Male anche Lopez, non hai visto che praticamente non ha toccato palla?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Agosto 2015)

Gioco adeguato contro una squadra inferiore. Buono anche DeJong, sicuro e preciso. Mi è piaciuto L.Adriano, ottimi movimenti e gol molto bello. Peccato per il f.gioco sul gol di Bacca. Visto il risultato non infierisco sul peggiore in campo.
Mi chiedo dove potremmo arrivare con un c.campo migliore.
Certo che con Ibra e Witsel (o altro buon centrocampista) saremmo da primi tre posti.
Ma non montiamoci la testa: è solo il Perugia...


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Agosto 2015)

Squadra con identità e giocatori nel loro ruolo. Bene avanti così.

Colpisce la prestazione di rodrigo ely per personalità. Male solo bonaventura che è palesemente fuori condizione e come sempre cerca di adattarsi nel ruolo di mezzala. In crescita de jong, antonelli (ottima prova) e bertolacci. 

Peccato per de sciglio che è palesemente in cura col metadone.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Agosto 2015)

Bene Bene oh. 



Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Il Perugia è comunque una squadra di alta serie B, non così inferiore ai Frosinone Carpi Empoli che affronteremo in campionato, anche se magari loro sono venuti a Milano già preparati alla sconfitta.
> Cmq una prestazione così anno nel primo tempo anno scorso non si è mai fatta



7-8/11 non giocavano a Perugia la scorsa stagione, hanno un po rivoluzionato.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Bene de sciglio vicino al gol


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Uuuh De Sciglio, bravo Mattia!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

De Scoglio


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo il De Sciglio degli esordi, e quello attuale non ne è nemmeno l'ombra.



A momenti segna, va bene?

Su honda...ragazzi...nessuno ha un 10 così? Ma oh!!!!
É l'unico 10 della storia recente rossonera che non salta l'uomo e non mette l'attaccant davanti alla porta!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tanti pregiudizi su Honda ma un 10 così non ce l'ha nessuno in serie A. Poi se lo devono cedere per dare il 10 a Ibra va benissimo. Ma Suso non è all'altezza.



Perché nessuno gioca col trequartista penso


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Agosto 2015)

Honda gioca molto sulla linea centrale per definirlo trequartista. In più pressa e gestisce bene il pallone.


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno gioca col trequartista penso



in europa nessuno gioca col trequartista mi sa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio dormicchia dietro però


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Daje jack


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Comunque io il senso della posizione di Ely non lo vedevo dai tempi di Thiago e Nesta.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque io il senso della posizione di Ely non lo vedevo dai tempi di Thiago e Nesta.



Voglio vederlo con avversari veri, ma mi sta facendo un'ottima impressione. Speriamo finalmente di avere fortuna pure noi


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

fallaccio schifoso su Adriano... maledetti


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Tramezzani spara càgate..


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2015)

esterni che entrano in area...una novità...Ottimo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma perché Bonaventura oggi si sente Rui Costa?


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura malissimo.
Purtroppo non ha futuro in questo modulo. Speriamo in Witsel


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che diavolo protesta sto sfigato?


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Rosso a quello che secondo Tuttosport era il nuovo CR7


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Perugia in 10!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Questo cambio è la pietra tombale su Suso trequartista.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2015)

Bravo Keisuke. Finalmente torna Jeremy.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

Luiz Adriano è un bestione non lo sposti nemmeno con la ruspa


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Esce l'alieno. Entra Jeremy, non sa passarla ma almeno salta l'uomo.
Sushi gioca a 2 km/h


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo cambio è la pietra tombale su Suso trequartista.



per me è già promesso a preziosi o in spagna.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Questa cosa fatta da Menez, Honda non sa farla nemmeno alla Playstation.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

Che azione vergognosa


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Menez tacco subito ahah


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

i cross di de sciglio  santo cielo... o difensore o in culonia


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2015)

Io no giudicherei a Jack cosi male per una partita come non giudicherei cosi bene altri..


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

ma Jose Mauri bocciato oppure problemini?


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> i cross di de sciglio  santo cielo... o difensore o in culonia



Ne ha appena messo uno perfetto sul quale non c'era nessun attaccante presente però poiche in ritardo


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> i cross di de sciglio  santo cielo... o difensore o in culonia



Ora ne ha messo uno ottimo, ma non ci ha creduto nessuno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io no giudicherei a Jack cosi male per una partita come non giudicherei cosi bene altri..



Vero, però è sembrato abbastanza spocchioso, a noi piace il Jack operaio e mago


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Bravissimo De Sciglio ora!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Poli eroe


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

L'inutile Poli non si smentisce mai


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

Mah... Poli subisce fallo e viene ammonito


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

De sciglio comferma di avere un'intelligenza tattica rara.
Questo chiuderá la carriera centrale difensivo.
Rimane ultimo uomo e chiude sistematicamente l'avversario.
Partita eccezionale di Mattia


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo cambio. Cerci per Adriano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma cosa vuole Volta? Se la prendesse col compagno scarso


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2015)

Intanto il capitano rimane in panchina.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Intanto il capitano rimane in panchina.



Ottimo segno!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

Un Salifu a caso che si divora Poli...


----------



## malos (17 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Intanto il capitano rimane in panchina.



Vediamo quanto tempo lui e Abate ci metteranno ad andare a frignare dall'ad.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

Madonna Cerci....


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma dove va Cerci


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2015)

Sta roba di Cerci è una delle cose più patetiche che abbia mai visto su un campo di calcio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

Quanto mi fanno vomitare i movimenti di Cerci, sempre prevedibili e lenti


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Poli, tecnicamente parlando, giocatore da Hellas Verona, Atalanta.. Peccato perchè, alla fine, ci mette tanto impegno e non riesco a farlo antipatico, come un Montolivo, un Cerci o un Zapata..


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Altro cross bellissimo di De Sciglio che per 87 minuti ha fatto TUTTA la fascia.
Dalle chiusure in area di rigore ai cross dal fondo.


----------



## Aron (17 Agosto 2015)

Cerci indecente


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque Poli, tecnicamente parlando, giocatore da Hellas Verona, Atalanta.. Peccato perchè, alla fine, ci mette tanto impegno e non riesco a farlo antipatico, come un Montolivo, un Cerci o un Zapata..



Vero! 
Cerci gioca sempre imbronciato...fa pena ormai...non capisco che senso ha...nom crediamo in lui, lui non crede nel Milan...


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

Che tassa Cerci. Veramente scandaloso


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Perugia 2-0 FINALE*


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Agosto 2015)

Comunque mihailovoc sta facendo esattamente quello che aveva fatto seedorf.
De Sciglio a destra e ha fatto fuori la combriccola Abbiati, Bonera, Abate e Montolivo.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

L'arbitro c'aveva la donna che lo pressava per finì prima


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Speravo di vedere qualche gol in più, ma considerando che tra meno di una settimana c'è il campionato era inutile sforzarsi più di tanto e rischiare infortuni.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2015)

Buona prova. Se non era per Rosati potevamo chiudere sul 3 o 4-0 ma ci può stare. Bene tutti, l'unico non molto sufficiente Jack.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Bene bene! Finalmente un Milan ordinato e che domina la partita (possesso palla al 70% non si vedeva da un po'). 
I migliori: Ely, De Sciglio, De Jong, Luiz Adriano.. Bravi tutti comunque!


----------



## O Animal (17 Agosto 2015)

Cerci male ma ha ragione Mihailovic.. Fischiarlo dopo 3 minuti di partita ufficiale è sbagliato.


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Sinisa se la prende coi tifosi che hanno fischiato Cerci...


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

Miha non troppo contento per essersi accontentati e incavolato per i fischi a qualche giocatore, ma non ho capito a chi


----------



## devils milano (17 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli/Rodrigo Ely..che bello dopo tanti anni rivedere una coppia di difensori centrali attenta e che soprattutto imposta l'azione..infatti la squadra rimane piu corta..bene fiducia a questa coppia!!


----------



## milan1899 (17 Agosto 2015)

Grande Sinisa! Ha le palle quadrate ....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Cerci male ma ha ragione Mihailovic.. Fischiarlo dopo 3 minuti di partita ufficiale è sbagliato.



Alla prima/seconda palla toccata in una partita finita da 30 minuti tra l'altro...


----------



## Morghot (17 Agosto 2015)

Fa bene il serbo, va bene tutto ma che tristezza fischiare durante la partita, mai capito sto atteggiamento... poi che cerci sia un cane e debba andarsene il prima possibile siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## alessandro77 (17 Agosto 2015)

Bravo davvero Ely, ma anche De Jong mi è piaciuto stasera e Honda ( anche se una rondine non fa primavera..)


----------



## danyrossonera (17 Agosto 2015)

Bene i terzini finalmente danno qualcosa davanti sopratutto Antonelli.
Mi e piaciuto Bertolacci e le due punte punte, Bonaventura comincia a preoccuparmi...


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Miha non troppo contento per essersi accontentati e incavolato per i fischi a qualche giocatore, ma non ho capito a chi



a cerci, quando ha fatto quell'allungo sulla destra e si è portato fuori il pallone.  lì l'hanno fischiato


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Agosto 2015)

Ordinaria amministrazione


----------



## Devil (17 Agosto 2015)

Con la Fiorentina ne prendiamo 3 se giochiamo in questo modo. Non c'è niente da fare, puoi essere organizzato quanto vuoi ma la verità è che il centrocampo è inutile, non ha idee e non sa inventare.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2015)

Io non vedo l'ora di essere a domenica. Era tanto non che mi succedeva


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Agosto 2015)

La partita è poco indicativa, dato l'avversario, ma finalmente ho visto una squadra che correva e pressava credendoci fino all'ultimo. Hanno fatto tutti più o meno il loro dovere. Sono contenta di vedere un De Sciglio finalmente in crescita, ovviamente a destra, come sostengo da sempre. Spero Bonaventura faccia meglio di stasera. 
C'è ancora tantissimo da fare, ma vedo il giusto atteggiamento.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Con la Fiorentina ne prendiamo 3 se giochiamo in questo modo. Non c'è niente da fare, puoi essere organizzato quanto vuoi ma la verità è che il centrocampo è inutile, non ha idee e non sa inventare.



Macchè, almeno 7-8 ce ne fanno.. Siamo da retrocessione


----------



## Devil (17 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Macchè, almeno 7-8 ce ne fanno.. Siamo da retrocessione



Prendete pure in giro, ma io continuo a vedere una squadra che il più delle volte passa la palla indietro perché non sa cosa fare. Honda è lentissimo, Bonaventura quasi fuori dal gioco e riusciamo a perdere palloni anche contro il Perugia. Ripeto, se giochiamo così a Firenze ne prendiamo 3, spero che Mihajlovic improvvisi un 4-4-2 perché sarebbe veramente imbarazzante iniziare la stagione con una sconfitta


----------



## Casnop (17 Agosto 2015)

Il Milan di Sinisa, arrivato puntuale. Coppia centrale difensiva bloccata da De Jong stile Sergi Busquets (bene Romagnoli ed Ely sulle scorie di gioco offensivo del Perugia), buon lavoro delle mezzali e del trequarti che si abbassano a recuperare il pallone in uscita dietro o lo recuperano alto in pressing, ma soprattutto dialogano fitto tra loro e con le due punte con triangolazioni a liberare con filtranti in area uno di loro. Buoni, anzi ottimi i terzini, continui nelle due fasi. Bene Luiz Adriano, attaccante pesante nell'area, Bertolacci, sia a destra che a sinistra, Bacca, che deve essere più preciso. Bonaventura un po' farfallone e non va bene per il ruolo, De Jong perfetto per quello che gli compete. Honda si sforza di essere diligente, ma il suo è un ruolo in cui l'ordine cartesiano di Sinisa vuol concedersi un po' di improvvisazione e genio che il giapponese non possiede. Intervenire qui con il mercato è doveroso. Comunque, squadra quadrata ed equilibrata, che deve fare il suo cammino di crescita, e non deve gigioneggiare: quando c'è da chiudere le partite, chiudere e basta. Ora, tutti a Firenze.


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2015)

In attesa di uno o due colpi di mercato stasera ho visto una squadra che sa cosa fare in campo, insomma ora c'è in panchina un allenatore al posto di un incapace. Buon primo tempo anche se gli avversari erano poca cosa


----------



## markjordan (17 Agosto 2015)

almeno ora giochiamo a calcio 
molto bene i terzini ed ely


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Prendete pure in giro, ma io continuo a vedere una squadra che il più delle volte passa la palla indietro perché non sa cosa fare. Honda è lentissimo, Bonaventura quasi fuori dal gioco e riusciamo a perdere palloni anche contro il Perugia. Ripeto, se giochiamo così a Firenze ne prendiamo 3, spero che Mihajlovic improvvisi un 4-4-2 perché sarebbe veramente imbarazzante iniziare la stagione con una sconfitta



Ma che partita hai visto?
Un Milan così non si vedeva da anni, credimi.. Pressing dal 1' al 90', verticalizzazione, squadra che sa cosa fare anche contro una difesa schierata, tocchi di prima, gioco sulle fasce.. Per carità era il Perugia, non il Bayern Monaco, ma non capisco proprio come ci si faccia a lamentare, special modo dopo lo scorso anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io non vedo l'ora di essere a domenica. Era tanto non che mi succedeva



Anche io, ma non voglio illudermi come le altre volte.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> In attesa di uno o due colpi di mercato stasera ho visto una squadra che sa cosa fare in campo, insomma ora c'è in panchina un allenatore al posto di un incapace.



Esattamente..


----------



## Sanji (17 Agosto 2015)

Premettendo che si giocava col Perugia, tenevo comunque a dirvi che non mi divertivo così allo stadio da non so manco quanto tempo...


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2015)

Comunque per la trequarti Honda è sicuramente meglio di Soriano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Agosto 2015)

*Post gara: Galliani e Berlusconi dritti da Giannino. Cena di mercato?*


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che partita hai visto?
> Un Milan così non si vedeva da anni, credimi.. Pressing dal 1' al 90', verticalizzazione, squadra che sa cosa fare anche contro una difesa schierata, tocchi di prima, gioco sulle fasce.. Per carità era il Perugia, non il Bayern Monaco, ma non capisco proprio come ci si faccia a lamentare, special modo dopo lo scorso anno.



Sante parole.
Adesso ci lamentiamo anche di aver vinto 2-0 con un altro gol annullato e 2/3 parate del portiere e un Diego Lopez che poteva rimanere anche a casa ed un possesso di palla oltre il60%?
Ma dai!
Con Bresaola non avremmo dominato nemmeno contro una squadra di Interregionale!
Non sono, ad oggi, un fan sfegatato di Mihajlovic ma per lo meno é un ALLENATORE e ha delle idee e stasera rispetto alle altre uscite non é stato il solito Milan inzaghiano, anzi!


----------



## nimloth (17 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque per la trequarti Honda è sicuramente meglio di Soriano.



Ma se Miha che lo conosce bene lo vuole ci sarà un motivo?!


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Post gara: Galliani e Berlusconi dritti da Giannino. Cena di mercato?*



Solo a un uomo dovete pensare.

Dai.


----------



## Devil (17 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Sante parole.
> Adesso ci lamentiamo anche di aver vinto 2-0 con un altro gol annullato e 2/3 parate del portiere e un Diego Lopez che poteva rimanere anche a casa ed un possesso di palla oltre il60%?
> Ma dai!
> Con Bresaola non avremmo dominato nemmeno contro una squadra di Interregionale!
> Non sono, ad oggi, un fan sfegatato di Mihajlovic ma per lo meno é un ALLENATORE e ha delle idee e stasera rispetto alle altre uscite non é stato il solito Milan inzaghiano, anzi!



Infatti il problema non è Mihajlovic, ma giocatori. Se non prendiamo qualcuno che sappia giocare a pallone sarà sempre durissima


----------



## Devil (17 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Solo a un uomo dovete pensare.
> 
> Dai.



chi?


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Infatti il problema non è Mihajlovic, ma giocatori. Se non prendiamo qualcuno che sappia giocare a pallone sarà sempre durissima



Ma su questo ok, l'ho detto anche io che giocatori a centrocampo servono eccome, però dire che se giochiamo così perdiamo 3-0 a Firenze mi sembra un pochino esagerato..


----------



## Aragorn (17 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> chi?



Inizia con I e finisce con ć


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Infatti il problema non è Mihajlovic, ma giocatori. Se non prendiamo qualcuno che sappia giocare a pallone sarà sempre durissima



Io sono un critico a priori.
Ma non mi pare che il Milan stasera non abbia giocato a pallone.
A questa squadra per essere da VERTICE in Italia (con la tristezza odierna della Serie A) mancano solo un trequartista e, volendo, un regista.
Ma molto più un trequartista che venga a prendere la palla, abbia corsa e sappia dribblare e servire i compagni.
Il regista alla Pirlo non serve, si gioca a fraseggi e con due incursori e un falegname che recupera palloni come se non ci fosse un domani.
Ben venga Witsel per Bonaventura al posto di un regista


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2015)

Non ho visto la partita sono cmq contento per il risultato e perche dietro sembra hanno fatto bene i nostri giovani, cosa che ritengo fondamentale per iniziare una stagione, serve per andare a Firenze convinti.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Inizia con I e finisce con ć



Sembrerá una bestemmia...ma per me Ibra non serve.
Quei due si muovono benissimo e si conoscono da 1 mese, non c'é bisogno di investire altri 30/40 mil tra ingaggio e cartellino per Ibra 33enne.
Trequartista e CC.


----------



## Cizzu (17 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a cerci, quando ha fatto quell'allungo sulla destra e si è portato fuori il pallone.  lì l'hanno fischiato



Questo dimostra soltanto una cosa: Cerci sopravvaluta i propri mezzi e forse non si conosce come calciatore. Ha questo atteggiamento davvero irritante, da spaccone. Li comprendo i fischi, avrei fischiato anch'io. Ma non per quella singola azione, ma per l'atteggiamento tattico (che rasente l'anarchia) che è stato rilevato non da questa singola partita, ma da diversi mesi a questa parte con prestazioni, obiettivamente, decisamente scadenti.
Tenta dribbling e giocate, che puntualmente non gli riescono, e così facendo butta via la palla mettendo a repentaglio gli equilibri tattici. E' oltremodo irritante.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Post gara: Galliani e Berlusconi dritti da Giannino. Cena di mercato?*



Sicuramente.


----------



## VonVittel (17 Agosto 2015)

Dopo la partita di stasera mi sono convinto che necessitiamo assolutamente di una mezzala e non di un trequartista che sappia impostare. Honda, finalmente nel suo ruolo naturale, lo vediamo giocare così come ci aveva abituati nel Giappone. Intercambiandosi con Menez, Bonaventura magari anche con Suso, ci lascia tranquilli sulla trequarti. Il problema é sulla zona delle mezzali, dove, a parte il buon lavoro (anche qui direi finalmente) di Bertolacci, abbiamo intravisto un lezioso e impreciso Bonaventura, assolutamente fuori ruolo. Spero dunque nell'arrivo di Witsel, che ha grandi capacità nello smistare e nel tenere con intelligenza il pallone, senza strafare. Aggiungiamo come ciliegina sulla torta uno svedese e magari un terzino sinistro da alternare all'infaticabile Antonelli, e direi che quest'anno possiamo divertirci 8)


----------



## Ace (17 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Con la Fiorentina ne prendiamo 3 se giochiamo in questo modo. Non c'è niente da fare, puoi essere organizzato quanto vuoi ma la verità è che il centrocampo è inutile, non ha idee e non sa inventare.



Non hai paura di non saper cosa dire, quando giocheremo male? E' stucchevole vedere e leggere commenti che sembrano scritti con il ciclostile.


----------



## markjordan (17 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Dopo la partita di stasera mi sono convinto che necessitiamo assolutamente di una mezzala e non di un trequartista che sappia impostare. Honda, finalmente nel suo ruolo naturale, lo vediamo giocare così come ci aveva abituati nel Giappone. Intercambiandosi con Menez, Bonaventura magari anche con Suso, ci lascia tranquilli sulla trequarti. Il problema é sulla zona delle mezzali, dove, a parte il buon lavoro (anche qui direi finalmente) di Bertolacci, abbiamo intravisto un lezioso e impreciso Bonaventura, assolutamente fuori ruolo. Spero dunque nell'arrivo di Witsel, che ha grandi capacità nello smistare e nel tenere con intelligenza il pallone, senza strafare. Aggiungiamo come ciliegina sulla torta uno svedese e magari un terzino sinistro da alternare all'infaticabile Antonelli, e direi che quest'anno possiamo divertirci 8)


calabria
su witsel condivido e se arriva ibra un trequartista non serve proprio


----------



## VonVittel (17 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> calabria
> su witsel condivido e se arriva ibra un trequartista non serve proprio



Sebbene mi faccia piacere che un Primavera diventi parte integrante della Prima Squadra, per quanto riguarda Calabria mi sento di dire che è ancora un po' acerbo a livello difensivo (offensivamente sorprende per la sua personalità), e la partita col Tottenham e il gol concesso per una sua disattenzione aiutano a capirlo. Oltretutto deve giocare a destra, come De Sciglio, non a sinistra.
Per il trequartista invece all'inizio ero convinto che, per il gioco di Miha, il regista era da posizionare sulla zona della trequarti (ecco perché c'era l'interesse per Kovacic). Condivido ad ogni l'idea che con Ibra il trequartista non sia necessario.
Ma comunque mi sono ricreduto con la partita di stasera. Spero che virino decisamente sulla mezzala


----------



## Devil (17 Agosto 2015)

Ace ha scritto:


> Non hai paura di non saper cosa dire, quando giocheremo male? E' stucchevole vedere e leggere commenti che sembrano scritti con il ciclostile.



Io volo basso ragazzi e cerco di non esaltarmi. Dopo tutto il veleno della scorsa stagione rischierei un infarto se non facessi così


----------



## The P (17 Agosto 2015)

Dopo l'impatto iniziale ricco di retropassaggi non posso che essere entusiasta della prova della squadra. Tanto ritmo e pressing, ottimi _movimenti senza palla_ (da quanto tempo non ne vedevamo?).

Tutti promossi a iniziare da capo Sinisa, che continua a piacermi sempre di più nelle dichiarazioni che per il gioco espresso, ma che comincia a plasmare bene la squadra.

Menzione d'onore per Ely, pazzesco.

Molto bene un De Sciglio rinato, Antonelli, De Jong e Luiz Adriano. Bene Bertolacci, che sembra che con la palla tra i piedi ci sappia fare.

Continua a non convincermi Honda. Ha giocato benissimo i palloni che ha toccato, ma ne ha toccati sì e no 5.

Invito alla calma sui giudizi relativi a Jack Bonaventura. Tutti sanno che io in un Milan titolare un buon mestierante come Bonaventura non lo vorrei mai, ma da qui bocciarlo ce ne passa. E' una mezzala tecnica, indispensabile per questo tipo di gioco e l'unica in rosa insieme a Bertolacci. 

Ottimo inizio quindi, ma il Perugia era davvero poca roba.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

All'inizio credevo ci fosse Inzaghi in panchina per la quantità di retropassaggi che venivano fatti. Probabilmente sarà stata la tensione dell'esordio a San Siro, poi la squadra si è sciolta e hanno giocato bene.


----------



## Davidinho22 (18 Agosto 2015)

per me questa partita è un semplice allenamento, stiamo parlando di una squadra di serie B e nessuno faceva pressione durante la nostra fase di impostazione, dove noi entriamo completamente in confusione se pressati. Certo sono contento per la prestazione e fa molto bene alla squadra e ai singoli, ma non mi illudo e spero non lo abbiano fatto in società, la nostra fase di impostazione, ripeto, è da retrocessione. Per il resto attacco buono e difesa attenta (sempre contro una squadra di poco conto)


----------



## peppe75 (18 Agosto 2015)

Tutto bello tutto perfetto...ma la verità è che manca il giocatore da una vita...un regista vero e proprio...insomma uno che sappia impostare la manovra e far girare la squadra..li vedete i continui retropassaggi al portiere? I giocatori una volta aggrediti non sanno a chi passare!! E se vogliamo veramente lottare per le prime posizioni Ibra o non Ibra abbiamo bisogno di un Gundogan, Xavi Alonso ecc..


----------



## eldero (18 Agosto 2015)

Vista dal vivo...
Ely fantastico
Romagnoli deve ancora inserirsi
De jong ottimo
Bertolacci molto bene
De sciglio partit buona
Bacca èun giocatore vero
Luigi Adriano mi è piaciuto


----------



## Casnop (18 Agosto 2015)

Senza togliere il De Jong frangiflutti, a cui sembra tenere Sinisa, potrebbe immaginarsi un trequarti come Honda di ieri sera: raccogliere il pallone dal centro di centrocampo ed iniziare il tiki taka a triangoli isosceli, dentro-fuori-dentro, con le mezzali e le due punte ed i terzini, che fa sballare il conto sul possesso palla e smonta il pressing avversario, se e quando viene praticato con precisione ed intensità. Perché non Honda? Perché è lento di frequenze, breve di lancio, modesto di visione perimetrale. Chi al suo posto? I nomi sono tanti, diciamo il modello, che quest'anno tanto non viene, ma dopo quanto visto ieri sera è quello-che-serve: Verratti. Maestro della longitudine.


----------



## Serginho (18 Agosto 2015)

Si parla pur sempre del Perugia, pero' la squadra ha giocato come si deve. Bene tutti. Mi piacciono molto le sortite offensive di Antonelli, il centrocampo necessita' di un rinforzo come Witsel, sulla trequarti prenderei un campione ma non credo si possa fare purtroppo


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Dopo la partita di stasera mi sono convinto che necessitiamo assolutamente di una mezzala e non di un trequartista che sappia impostare. Honda, finalmente nel suo ruolo naturale, lo vediamo giocare così come ci aveva abituati nel Giappone. Intercambiandosi con Menez, Bonaventura magari anche con Suso, ci lascia tranquilli sulla trequarti. Il problema é sulla zona delle mezzali, dove, a parte il buon lavoro (anche qui direi finalmente) di Bertolacci, abbiamo intravisto un lezioso e impreciso Bonaventura, assolutamente fuori ruolo. Spero dunque nell'arrivo di Witsel, che ha grandi capacità nello smistare e nel tenere con intelligenza il pallone, senza strafare. Aggiungiamo come ciliegina sulla torta uno svedese e magari un terzino sinistro da alternare all'infaticabile Antonelli, e direi che quest'anno possiamo divertirci 8)



Si poi c'era la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata... Questa è pura fantascienza... Raga sveglia! Tornate sulla terra! Qui sara' gia tanto se arriva Soriano facepalm


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Agosto 2015)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Ma se Miha che lo conosce bene lo vuole ci sarà un motivo?!



Miha lo ha chiesto perchè sa benissimo che Galliani non gli può comprare giocatori coem Witzel ecc...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Agosto 2015)

Gran bel Milan, sono decisamente soddisfatto. Adesso sotto con la Fiorentina, una vittoria al Franchi significherebbe molto!


----------



## ilteuz (18 Agosto 2015)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Miha lo ha chiesto perchè sa benissimo che Galliani non gli può comprare giocatori coem Witzel ecc...



Ma val la pena spendere per soriano? farebbe così tanto la differenza?


----------



## Hammer (18 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Dopo l'impatto iniziale ricco di retropassaggi non posso che essere entusiasta della prova della squadra. Tanto ritmo e pressing, ottimi _movimenti senza palla_ (da quanto tempo non ne vedevamo?).
> 
> Tutti promossi a iniziare da capo Sinisa, che continua a piacermi sempre di più nelle dichiarazioni che per il gioco espresso, ma che comincia a plasmare bene la squadra.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto.


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2015)

Difesa alta, squadra corta, pressing.
La meta del lavoro e fatto. E questo pure senza fenomeni.
L'Empoli che ci ha ridicolizzato l'anno scorso era quasi solo questo... con un Valdifiori in piu a dare ordine e qualita.

Se a tutta quest'organizzazione si aggiunge tecnica dal centrocampo in su allora ce la giochiamo contro tutti in Italia (in una partita secca).

Comunque non vorrei vedere troppo entusiasmo.
Bella partita, belle cose ma giocavamo contro una squadra di serie B che ha pure finito la partita in 10.
Capisco che e un passo da gigante rispetto a quanto si vedeva prima.
Ma questa dovrebbe essere normale amministrazione.

Benissimo i 3 davanti.
Bene la difesa anche se non ha dovuto fare molto in fase difensiva.
Centrocampo che deve migliorare.
Bonaventura sembrava volere mettersi in mostra a tutti i costi... con tiri da fuori-dribbling... non e una critica perche e una cosa che posso pure capire.
Rischia il posto se arriva un Witsel... ed era la prima contro un avversario modesto.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Agosto 2015)

ilteuz ha scritto:


> Ma val la pena spendere per soriano? farebbe così tanto la differenza?



No ma infatti! Secondo me rimanere così o prendere Soriano facciamo l'ennesima annata alla Topo Gigio.. Solo che la figura sarà tripla visto che abbiamo speso 80 milioni per il nulla...


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi è innegabile che sia stata una buona partita, e che si veda la mano di Sinisa (ottime tra l'altro le dichiarazione post partita, inaccettabile fischiare qualcuno per partito preso e per di piu' senza nessun motivo). Ma ricordiamoci che il test è stato davvero poco probante, De Sciglio sembrava Dialma Santos e questo ci deve fare riflettere. Onestamente credo che rimarremo questi, Witsel è troppo costoso, Ibra non lo lasceranno mai andare e Soriano è davvero inutile.


----------



## wfiesso (18 Agosto 2015)

abbiamo ancora delle lacune da colmare, per la costruzione del gioco il solo Romagnoli non basta, ma nelle amichevoli (escluso quelle di monaco) e alla prima ufficiale (seppur contro una squadra di basso livello) ho visto una squadra finalmente ORGANIZZATA.
negli ultimi anni contro queste "piccole" abbiamo sempre faticato, ovviamente il vero banco di prova sarà il campionato, ma le premesse sono assolutamente buone.
su Miha posso dire che mi piace moltissimo quello che dice (e che fin'ora mantiene) sulla sua idea di gioco, e sopratutto quando lascia capire che nessuno ha il posto assicurato, vedere la conferma di ely titolare. Ottimo anche il malumore per esserci adagiati sul 2-0, la mentalità del mister mi piace : sputare sangue, sacrificarsi e massimo impegno... 

mi rendo conto che siamo solo all'inizio, ma da anni non avevamo un sergente di ferro ad allenare i ragazzi, inizio ad essere ottimista sul cammino, non saremo da scudetto, ma se riesce a farli correre come dannati x 90 minuti ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Agosto 2015)

D'accordo, si è visto un buon Milan, ma il Perugia era proprio scarsino, dai...
Il primo gol è scaturito da una ripartenza del Milan su una caduta (gratuita) di un giocatore avversario. Il che ha condizionato molto il gioco degli umbri, venuti a Milano per difendersi e ripartire in contropiede e costretti a cambiare tattica dopo pochi minuti.
Vero è che il Milan ha giocato bene in quella situazione, ma si è trovato la strada spianata.
A mio parere alcuni giocatori si sono comportati bene, soprattutto in attacco e in difesa, ma il c.campo ha dimostrato limiti evidenti.
Il 2° tempo è stato un torello del Milan, con possesso palla (sterile) contro una squadra di B in 10 uomini (qualcosa come 30 min. contro 12), ma contro una squadra di serie A non possiamo permettercelo.
Vincere è sempre piacevole e noi non ci eravamo più abituati, ma spero che i giocatori non si siano montati la testa come noi tifosi.
La prossima partita sarà più indicativa.
Speriamo in bene...


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

La partita va presa per quel che è, cioè una gara contro una squadra di categoria inferiore. Ma ci sono già tanti spunti positivi del Milan di Sinisa. Si è capito ciò che vuole. 

Pressing alto, recupero veloce della palla, giocare a pochi tocchi, intensità e rapidità. 

Ieri sera l'unica nota "negativa" è che s'è capito ancora una volta come ci serva un centrocampista veramente forte. La in mezzo le due mezz'ali ieri sera ha fatto benino, ma serve qualcosa in più, serve un giocatore di spessore li.


----------



## Il Genio (18 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Sinisa, arrivato puntuale. Coppia centrale difensiva bloccata da De Jong stile Sergi Busquets (bene Romagnoli ed Ely sulle scorie di gioco offensivo del Perugia), buon lavoro delle mezzali e del trequarti che si abbassano a recuperare il pallone in uscita dietro o lo recuperano alto in pressing, ma soprattutto dialogano fitto tra loro e con le due punte con triangolazioni a liberare con filtranti in area uno di loro. Buoni, anzi ottimi i terzini, continui nelle due fasi. Bene Luiz Adriano, attaccante pesante nell'area, Bertolacci, sia a destra che a sinistra, Bacca, che deve essere più preciso. Bonaventura un po' farfallone e non va bene per il ruolo, De Jong perfetto per quello che gli compete. Honda si sforza di essere diligente, ma il suo è un ruolo in cui l'ordine cartesiano di Sinisa vuol concedersi un po' di improvvisazione e genio che il giapponese non possiede. Intervenire qui con il mercato è doveroso. Comunque, squadra quadrata ed equilibrata, che deve fare il suo cammino di crescita, e non deve gigioneggiare: quando c'è da chiudere le partite, chiudere e basta. Ora, tutti a Firenze.



Guarda, tutto giusto, però pur non essendo un estimatore di Honda non posso leggere ciò che hai scritto.
Se ieri sera non è stato determinante mi chiedo cosa dovesse fare di più:
Ha segnato un bel gol, con freddezza, ha scambiato in maniera divina con Bacca dando una palla straordinaria a Luiz, ha costretto il portiere ad almeno due interventi miracolosi e ha sempre dato l'impressione di controllare la situazione
Inevitabilmente ha abbassato il ritmo quando la squadra ha smesso di correre
Se lui ieri sera non ha messo un po' di 'genio' e verve allora facciamo giocare Benny Carbone che scarta da solo ma almeno fa 2/3 giravolte per infiammare il pubblico
A mio modestissimo parere ribadisco che la palla che da a Luiz per il secondo gol è da campione


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Continua a non convincermi Honda. Ha giocato benissimo i palloni che ha toccato, *ma ne ha toccati sì e no 5*.



Eh già... 

PRIMO TEMPO
tiro parato in angolo
tocco in avanti per Bacca
goal dell'1-0
tocco laterale per Bonaventura 
intercetta un passaggio avversario
triangolo con Bertolacci
servizio per Bacca che conquista la punizione
punizione calciata da lui stesso parata in corner
tocco laterale da sinistra su Bonaventura che manda poi al tiro De Jong
apertura a destra che manda De Sciglio al cross
intercetta un passaggio e riparte a sinistra
appoggio all'indietro per Rodrigo Ely
contrasto su Lanzafame interrompe l'azione avversaria
appoggio in avanti per Bacca
uno-due con Romagnoli in fase di impostazione
tocco per Bacca al limite dell'area di rigore
passaggio per de sciglio, intercettato (consideriamolo un passaggio sbagliato, l'unico)
riceve da corner da Bonaventura e in mezzo a due avversari smarca Jack che va al tiro, sbilenco
uno-due con bacca, poi filtrante per Luis Adriano che fa il 2-0 
aggancio al volo nel cerchio di centrocampo e appoggio a De Jong
tiro di destro a fil di palo 
cambio di gioco da destra a sinistra su Antonelli, poi va a ricevere ancora da Antonelli e serve in avanti Bacca
tiro di sinistro a lato da fuori area
punizione-cross sul primo palo toccata da De Jong
cambio di gioco al volo su Bertolacci, azione che porta al gol annullato di Bacca
appoggio al limite su Bertolacci che manca il tempo giusto per l'inserimento in area
dai e ricevi a destra con De Sciglio, poi appoggio a Bonaventura che cerca un tacco inutile
duello vinto a sportellate con Salifu
scambio ripetuto con Bacca e filtrante per il colombiano che se ne va nello spazio aperto a sinistra

SECONDO TEMPO
filtrante per Luis Adriano poi si propone di nuovo e riceve palla
cambio di gioco destra-sinistra su Antonelli
un tocco di prima per Bacca su pressing avversario
scambio ripetuto con Bonaventura a sinistra, poi filtrante in area che manda al tiro Bacca (parato)
inserimento in area e servizio per Antonelli che sfiora il 3-0 
tocco di prima al limite per l'inserimento di Antonelli, respinto da un difensore 
uno due con Bonaventura, poi cross da sinistra per Luis Adriano che manca di un soffio il colpo di testa
riceve da corner a sinistra e scambia con Bertolacci, poi altro cross nel mucchio, respinto dai difensori del Perugia
sulla respinta è il primo a farsi vedere e riceve palla da Bertolacci e mette ordine nella nuova manovra offensiva, ad azione conclusa lascia posto a Menez

questi sono solo alcuni dei 5 tocchi del giapponese


----------



## Lambro (18 Agosto 2015)

I 5 tocchi di honda its now a meme


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eh già...
> 
> PRIMO TEMPO
> tiro parato in angolo
> ...



Tantine come azioni per soli 5 tocchi, si giocava con 5 palloni contemporaneamente?


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (18 Agosto 2015)

C'è troppa prevenzione in questo forum, come in altre parti. Capisco che vi stia sulle palle perchè è lento, indossa la gloriosa 10 sporcandola e la deve lasciare libera per Z, ma bisogna essere obiettivi nel calcio, così come anche nella vita. 

A me De sciglio sta sulle palle, ma ieri ha fatto una bella partita, almeno in attacco... E lo ammetto tranquillamente. Anzi, sono pure contento se fa una prestazione del genere, è giovane, può ancora riprendersi. Honda è lento, è vero, ma ha un ottimo piede. Se la squadra gira (vedasi movimenti senza palla), gira anche lui. Altrimenti diventa un ottimo gestore di palla. Altro fattore da non sottovalutare quando la situazione si fa brutta, è bravo nelle punizioni, l'unico in rosa che sa batterle come si deve.


----------



## Casnop (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Guarda, tutto giusto, però pur non essendo un estimatore di Honda non posso leggere ciò che hai scritto.
> Se ieri sera non è stato determinante mi chiedo cosa dovesse fare di più:
> Ha segnato un bel gol, con freddezza, ha scambiato in maniera divina con Bacca dando una palla straordinaria a Luiz, ha costretto il portiere ad almeno due interventi miracolosi e ha sempre dato l'impressione di controllare la situazione
> Inevitabilmente ha abbassato il ritmo quando la squadra ha smesso di correre
> ...


I dubbi su Honda sono della società e dell'allenatore. Kovacic, Soriano, il Witsel che libera Bonaventura a trequarti, sono tutti movimenti di mercato che hanno a che fare con il ruolo che attualmente ricopre il giapponese, del quale andranno peraltro valutate le doti di resistenza atletica nel lungo periodo; non sarebbe giusto avere come riferimento sul punto la scorsa stagione, condizionata dall'impegno a gennaio in coppa d'Asia, dopo la quale Honda si è dissolto, ma certo è dubbio che questo giocatore riesca a tenere una condizione decente nell'arco di più mesi, e per questo dubbio nessuno è disposto a giocarsi una intera stagione investendo su di lui. Non è una partita col pur valoroso Perugia che può cambiare questo tipo di valutazione.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Con la Fiorentina ne prendiamo 3 se giochiamo in questo modo. Non c'è niente da fare, puoi essere organizzato quanto vuoi ma la verità è che il centrocampo è inutile, non ha idee e non sa inventare.



Sono daccordo con te.
Vinceremo 7 -3


----------

